# Floor raceway



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Can anyone recommend an inexpensive way to route an MC cable across a floor to a retail counter area ? 

About 15’ 

I say inexpensive because I see some 5’ sections of legrand material for $150-$200


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Ive used a few different kinds of metal Legrand brand two-part wireway. Tapcon to the floor. Aside from price, I can share some considerations you’ve prolly already, well, considered. 

1) make sure it is ADA certified/compliant. 

2) unless you buy some big honkin’ rigamarole, you prolly won’t be able to actually run mc in it. Thhn or whatever. 

3) that being said, figure out how you’re going to legally transition from mc to this wireway and then back. You’ll have to buy the right caps and modules and end pieces and blah blah. And they’re usually bulky. And add to cost. 

4) if you’re forward-thinking, it might be worthwhile, while you’re at it, to buy a divided wireway, which will have a separate slot for data/comm cables too. 

If there’s any way to run it, other than across the floor, I personally would try to figure it out. Otherwise, yeah, you’ll have to spend the money to buy an appropriate, rugged, compliant thingy-do. 

Thanks for reading. Keep your little Richard in a bad habit!


----------



## cdslotz (Jun 10, 2008)

Why would you run legrande material to an island? Wouldn't it be a trip hazzard?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I suppose I can use NM also. I can transition from a wall box before coming into the floor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Why must it be across the floor instead of dropping down from above?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why must it be across the floor instead of dropping down from above?




Drop Ceiling is 18-20’ high and by the time we get into power poles, etc. this is going to be an expensive outlet to power up a couple sewing machines. 

I just figured running across the floor might be the easier method since we will be adding a receptacle anyways on the wall at the drop location, then it’s just a matter of 10’-15’ across 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> Drop Ceiling is 18-20’ high and by the time we get into power poles, etc. this is going to be an expensive outlet to power up a couple sewing machines.
> 
> I just figured running across the floor might be the easier method since we will be adding a receptacle anyways on the wall at the drop location, then it’s just a matter of 10’-15’ across


Make sure whatever you install on the floor isn't going to be a trip hazard and a lawsuit waiting to happen.

Sometimes what looks like an inexpensive option is anything but.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Make sure whatever you install on the floor isn't going to be a trip hazard and a lawsuit waiting to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes what looks like an inexpensive option is anything but.




That’s interesting though.

If you follow the rules and install something designed for the floor and some new employee trips on it 3 yrs later.... that would be my fault? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

No. If it’s a certified (or whatever) ADA-compliant floor mounted raceway, then there’s no liability. Americans with Disabilities Act. 

They typically are low-profile (hence not generally being able to fit a whole piece of mc in), angled, and rugged. If there still is a fear of tripping, tell the guy to buy some bright orange paint. 

Running a piece of mc or rigid or whatever across the floor is NOT a good way to avoid lawsuits, on the other hand.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Is this an industrial setting?

If so, use drop cords... with strain relief... the whole nine-yards... or 25-feet which ever is less.

*SO* -- with slack -- will give the customer enough flexibility -- which then makes the price tag more tolerable for the user.

The SO can terminate in an industrial box ( cast iron// aluminum or some such ) that can be even mounted to the working tables so that it's not just swinging in the breeze.












 
*Details about 5.50" Weatherproof Electrical Box, Killark, FS-2*

OR...

*HUBBELL KILLARK Weatherproof Box,Malleable Iron,18 cu.in, FS-1M, Silver*

And so forth.

Just make sure that the SO has plenty of slack and support, for it will surely be bumped into.

Sell it on the basis of its flexibility -- and that it could even travel with the customer should they move off to new digs. Drop cords work in virtually every industrial space that a rag merchant might dream of.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

It’s a retail/equipment store for emergency professionals , in the back they sew patches and such to uniforms... 

This will be in the back coming up in the center of 4 small workstations. A couple sewing machines and a couple of desk lamps.

I’ll look into a drop , not something I’ve ever done. 

I’m assuming it’s an SJ/O cord with a couple of strain reliefs ? 
A box above the ceiling with a relief and one at the quad-box. 

Definitely seems funny to me that this is allowed considering the things I’ve had my balls busted for in the past. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

telsa said:


> Is this an industrial setting?
> 
> If so, use drop cords... with strain relief... the whole nine-yards... or 25-feet which ever is less.
> 
> ...


Or an FS box with top & bottom opening. Drop down rigid into box, bottom of box to floor with a nipple & floor flange.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

The cord can't pass through the ceiling tile. You'll have to use a T-bar hangar and box through the tile. I usually punch a hole in a 4" square blank and attach the cord grip there.

Or you could run a piece of strut down and attach conduit to that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> That’s interesting though.
> 
> If you follow the rules and install something designed for the floor and some new employee trips on it 3 yrs later.... that would be my fault?


I wouldn't say outright it would be your fault but you will be a party to the lawsuit.

One of my former BIL's had a large electrical contracting business and did a variety of public and government jobs. He had a lawyer on retainer constantly due to constant law suits in regard to projects he had been on where people had been injured.

I take great pride on never being sued myself.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

RePhase277 said:


> The cord can't pass through the ceiling tile. You'll have to use a T-bar hangar and box through the tile. I usually punch a hole in a 4" square blank and attach the cord grip there.
> 
> Or you could run a piece of strut down and attach conduit to that.


Take your legs off that chicken. :devil3:


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

A t bar hanger and box? 

Trying to picture this...

A flush mount box with a knocked out 7/8” blank?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

WronGun said:


> A t bar hanger and box?
> 
> Trying to picture this...
> 
> ...


A 2-1/8" deep square box attached to a T-bar hanger is really close to the down-facing depth of the tile. Then just use a blank cover with whatever size KO punched in it to accommodate the cord grip.

I forgot to say that you should use a piece of grid wire to add support to the bar hanger.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

A bracket that spans the opening in the ceiling grid, which a 4sq attaches so such that its face is flush with the tile you cut a hole in for it. Then he recommends banging a 1 1/8” hold in the middle of a 4sq blank to attach the connector and strain relief kellum to, which will support the SO cable. 

I get it, and I know it’s fine, but personally I wouldn’t like to hang a cable and receptacle box from a 4sq blank. I know, it’s irrational, but I wouldn’t do it. 

Me, I’d tell them to spring for one of them new-fangled wireless receptacles. Quad.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

tjb said:


> A bracket that spans the opening in the ceiling grid, which a 4sq attaches so such that its face is flush with the tile you cut a hole in for it. Then he recommends banging a 1 1/8” hold in the middle of a 4sq blank to attach the connector and strain relief kellum to, which will support the SO cable.
> 
> I get it, and I know it’s fine, but personally I wouldn’t like to hang a cable and receptacle box from a 4sq blank. I know, it’s irrational, but I wouldn’t do it.


I suppose you could use a fan-rated octagon box for that warm fuzzy feeling.



> Me, I’d tell them to spring for one of them new-fangled wireless receptacles. Quad.


Sounds nice. Do you have a spare you could send me to try out?


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I use this stuff, the 1500 

https://www.legrand.us/wiremold/rac...500-2600-steel-pancake-overfloor-raceway.aspx 

It's really no bigger than the threshhold on a door.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

We would go overhead. 

I most likely wouldn't even offer an alternative to go across the floor even if asked just due to the fact it would be forever a trip hazard.

This old quote comes to mind:

_Benjamin Franklin: The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten._


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

If the outlet(s) need to be supported, Mount a strut foot on the floor and run EMT and strut up to the ceiling.This is cheap, code compliant and much less of a trip hazard.

If you make a cord drop, it must only be attached at the point of origin (the box or overhead structure) and free hanging at the bottom, or use a male plug and female cord connector to connect to any equipment. See NEC art. 400 Flexible cables.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

If you install ANYTHING on a floor, and it causes an injury you can be liable.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

Is it slab?

Saw your path, run pvc and patch it...

Done 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I would run from overhead drop or trench it on the floor with pvc and stub up.

That is the only two very clean legit way you can away with it.

The OSHA or insurance comanay may have a fit when they see a thread plate to cover the cord.

If someone get hurt from tripping on that they ( insurance ) will go after who put that in first place.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Cow said:


> We would go overhead.
> 
> I most likely wouldn't even offer an alternative to go across the floor even if asked just due to the fact it would be forever a trip hazard.
> 
> ...


That's a GREAT Quote.

I'm stealing it. :biggrin:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

frenchelectrican said:


> I would run from overhead drop or trench it on the floor with pvc and stub up.
> 
> That is the only two very clean legit way you can away with it.
> 
> ...


The worst aspect is that this situation virtually guarantees that there will be high turn-over of labor talent and that most will be totally flumoxed WRT a floor mounted solution. 

You'd be amazed, but the average Joe and Jane barely lift their feet, these days -- and all to often walk with their face buried into the screen of a smart phone.

The iPhone 12 is going to have a collision alarm built into it. :biggrin:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I would use one of the several means discussed to drop from overhead. Having said that, all this hand-wringing over tripping and liability in a floor-mounted solution is overblown. If you use a product designed for floor use, like the Wiremold Splatz linked to, you have nothing to worry about... if you don't mount the outlet box in the foot traffic area. 

I don't know how some of you function with all this paralyzing fear of the boogeyman.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

But he’s so scary!


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I decided to drop down from above. 

With the correct materials and transitions for the floor pass method gets on the higher cost side. 

That and this area happens to be a pass through the walkway for all of their deliveries. Decided above was best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> I decided to drop down from above.
> 
> With the correct materials and transitions for the floor pass method gets on the higher cost side.
> 
> That and this area happens to be a pass through the walkway for all of their deliveries. Decided above was best


Sounds like the right decision! :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> I would use one of the several means discussed to drop from overhead. Having said that, all this hand-wringing over tripping and liability in a floor-mounted solution is overblown. If you use a product designed for floor use, like the Wiremold Splatz linked to, you have nothing to worry about... if you don't mount the outlet box in the foot traffic area.
> 
> I don't know how some of you function with all this paralyzing fear of the boogeyman.


Maybe people aren't sue happy where you are but in areas I've worked they sue if they smell a fart that they think lingers too long.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Speaking from personal experience?


----------

